# looking to play YES and Rush with others...



## lelouch (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm a 17 year old guitar player in Oakville, Ontario, looking to play YES and Rush music with others around my age. I know how to play the following by YES:

-yours is no disgrace
-long distance runaround/the fish
-perpetual change
-siberian khatru
-heart of the sunrise
-roundabout
-shock to the system
-wurm
-close to the edge (intro solo only)
-tempus fugit

I know how to play the following by Rush:


-armor and sword
-2112 overture/temples of syrinx/presentation/oracle/soliloquy/grand finale
-tom sawyer
-limelight
-vital signs
-xanadu
-Passage to Bangkok
-far cry
-good news first
-the wreckers
-the anarchist
-la villa strangiato
-hemispheres (some parts of it)

I can travel to places in Oakville, Milton, Mississauga, Burlington, and MAYBE Toronto. If you're interested, please respond.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

lelouch said:


> I'm a 17 year old guitar player in Oakville, Ontario, looking to play YES and Rush music with others around my age. I know how to play the following by YES:
> 
> -yours is no disgrace
> -long distance runaround/the fish
> ...


Well young sir, I wish I had met you when I was your age.

Good luck and best wishes in your project.

This music you have chosen as inspiration and development is brilliant and inspired stuff and will make you a much better player as a result.

If you like those groups you may also enjoy Gentle Giant (Free Hand is my favorite).


Alas, I'm far too long in the tooth.


good luck!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree with Milkman. I wish I was about 43 years younger and I would gladly jam with you in relation to your musical choices. You can't go wrong with the music you have chosen. Hopefully we have some younger members that could get together with you and Rock. Welcome to the Forum. We need more young musicians here.


----------



## lelouch (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement, Intrepid and Milkman! I really appreciate it. 

And by the way, I realize that sometimes I just have to change my style in order to find musicians to jam with...in that case, I also happen to know how to improvise the blues. I can pick up songs by Led Zeppelin and the like easily. So if anyone's interested...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I wish I was good enough to play that stuff when I was 17!!!

good luck, that is great music


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

That's an impressive list. Aside from being too old already, it might take me the next 17 years to learn to play all that. (OK, maybe not _that_ long.)

You got something against 2112's _Discovery_? No _La Villa Strangiato_? Come on! 

Best of luck.


----------



## lelouch (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks, Buzzy and Bolero! I've only known Yes for about a year and a half, but I love their music so much. As for Rush, I've been a fan since I was around 13 or 12. And I do know how to play La Villa Strangiato! I just forgot to put it on the list.  I can also play a section of Hemispheres, as well as some of Counterparts and Clockwork Angels. I forgot to put a lot of songs on the list, it seems...I'll just edit the list, hang on.

But like I said, I realize that in order to find people to play with, I must change my own style. I think I sadly have to abandon my interest in playing prog rock with others, and instead do something more basic, like blues rock/Led Zeppelin.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

screw those guys, play that stuff instead!!! 

I saw an original band in Hamilton that played very prog-YES type stuff, they were killer. no idea who they were but it was great to see original music in that vein

ps include Cygnus X-1 on there as well


----------



## lelouch (Jul 30, 2013)

Man, I used to know how to play Cygnus X-1, but I forgot. 
And it's great seeing current prog rock bands, and being reminded of the legacy that great groups like Yes and Rush and King Crimson have made.  If you find out the name of the group, tell me please! 
Lol, but it's legitimately so difficult to find other prog rockers to play with. I really don't mind playing blues rockish stuff if I have to.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Great list. Hope you find like-minded folks.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

lelouch said:


> Lol, but it's legitimately so difficult to find other prog rockers to play with. I really don't mind playing blues rockish stuff if I have to.


I feel your pain about not being able to find others to jam with and I'm 63. I've been looking for a lead guitar player in my area for 3 years. It seems that musicians my age would rather sit on the couch and watch the world go by. Don't give up as easily as I did. There are other like minded people out there, you just have to find them. Networking is the new buzz word and your doing just that by posting on this forum. Good luck.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

It'll likely be a challenge to find like minded players your age who have the skills to play the songs and bands you've listed. Don't stop looking though if that's where your passion lies. 
If you had asked this question a few weeks/months ago I'd have suggested signing up for this year's Guitar Workshop Plus session. They have sessions every year right near you at Appleby College. They just wrapped this year's sessions last week. They only run for two weeks in July plus another in August held in Vancouver. 
That would be your best bet for meeting a lot of really good players and exceptional teachers from the area who could hook you up with potential band mates. When I've gone (missed this year) there are always a bunch of really talented kids your age there from all over. 
Look it up at http://www.guitarworkshopplus.com/ 
Even though this year's session is complete for the Oakville location you could try getting in touch with them and ask for contact info for their guitar teachers. These would be great resources for what you're looking for.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

I've been a big fan of both for years (still am). 
The only Yes I can (reasonably) play is 'Mood for a Day'.
Maybe place an ad on Kijiji/musicians? or even post one
on the bulletin board at your local guitar shop.


----------

